# P200a code



## Ray George (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello I have a p200a code popping up on my 2014 Chevy Cruze diesel, anybody know which sensor I need to replace?


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

check this out:









Code p200a fuel/air metering auxiliary emission control


My check engine light came on upon starting my car. It was fine all day and the last time I started it the check engine light came on and stayed on. Code is p200a air/fuel metering auxiliary emission control. Car has 2600 miles and seems to be running fine. Just wondering if anyone has seen this...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

hey bud, I found this in a uk forum (strange we don't have this issue here in details yet):









P200A OBDII Fault Code


My 2012 Captiva 2.2 LTZ seems to be running fine with no warning lights. I bought a bluetooth OBDII dongle and downloaded Torque to my Android phone to assist a family member with a problem, but thought I'd give it a go on the Captiva first. Imagine my dismay to see fault code P200A reveal...




www.chevroletownersclub.co.uk





It may be related to *temperature being too high in combustion air, this screws around with the swirl actuators, EGR and MAF, if EGR cannot control by warming up intake air*.

I would start with cleaning the EGR valve and MAF sensor, and replacing the air filter if was not done yet.
If you go to the stealership with this issue they will empty your pockets.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

just a general note for the *Admin*, this thread should be moved to "Gen1 Diesel Technical Discussion".


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pacolino said:


> just a general note for the *Admin*, this thread should be moved to "Gen1 Diesel Technical Discussion".


Done.


----------

